# Forge, any news?



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Whats the word ont he DV solution? Thought we would see something last week.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

Nothing?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (BucBrew)*

they have gone into super secret hush hush mode...I know that certain people that frequent this board are testing out the product as we speak...I just wish that forge would come up with something official.


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Sucks, wish we could be informed. People might end up buying an inferior product because they see nothing coming from Forge.


----------



## SELFMADE (Mar 30, 2006)

Ill check tomorrow and see if Samco`s is available yet. I heard it was coming just never checked to see if it was ready to ship.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (SELFMADE)*

End of MAY.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

????


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtSportsline* »_????

X2.
Damn, that sucks.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Izzy GTI)*

Relax.... trust me, I know for a fact the product is well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Relax.... trust me, I know for a fact the product is well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2. Me too.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

End of may WTF...i have been patient for like 8 months now. Grrr two blown DV's later, and half the freaking board is running on test Model forge DV's 
It has me a bit peaved... with my luck they will f'ning sell out of the original run of 500 before i get my order in
Damn it im tired of waiting








HOw the Hell did three of you get test Diverter valves...I wish that i still lived in Orlando 


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:26 AM 4-16-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

OOOO-A3 doesn't have a test valve, just fyi
I know its frustrating, but this is what real R&D takes. If they half-ass it, you won't be happy with the end product. Next time you blow a stock DV, let me know... I have some spares I might part with.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_OOOO-A3 doesn't have a test valve, just fyi

Correct.


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Patience everyone. I am in the same boat as all of you. I dont want Forge to rush through production otherwise we will have a DV solution no better than the stock setup. They are doing wonders wtih the testing. Just relax your right foot a little bit and you wont blow your DVs for now.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (five0vw)*

I hear what your saying, I have been saying the same thing as you are now since september of last year...I am just tired of always having to double pump the throttle to get the OEM DV to seat properly. I want my partial throttle power to respond as it should, its drivng me crazy. You know the times when it bothers me is when im doing normal most un-spirited driving.
I have calmed a bit, after a call to Forge...Thanks Mike 
keep on keeping on


----------



## five0vw (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

thats all we can do for now.







to a fellow waiter.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_End of may WTF...i have been patient for like 8 months now. Grrr two blown DV's later, and half the freaking board is running on test Model forge DV's 
It has me a bit peaved... with my luck they will f'ning sell out of the original run of 500 before i get my order in
Damn it im tired of waiting








HOw the Hell did three of you get test Diverter valves...I wish that i still lived in Orlando 

_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:26 AM 4-16-2007_

go get the euro code dv fix...my buddy has it...and it sounds pretty cool too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiquidCrystalDisplay* »_
go get the euro code dv fix...my buddy has it...and it sounds pretty cool too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Yeah, ecode's is great if you like compressor surge and DTCs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

For personal reasons I do not do business with e-code anylonger


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Yeah, ecode's is great if you like compressor surge and DTCs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You've experienced that with the ecode fix? I thought you were too busy testing Forge's DV to have been able to test ecode's solution.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_You've experienced that with the ecode fix? I thought you were too busy testing Forge's DV to have been able to test ecode's solution.

I've toyed with other solutions in the past, I've stated this before.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
I've toyed with other solutions in the past, I've stated this before.

Sorry, didn't know you tested Ecode's solution. Did you make any logs? Just wondering. They never provided any and I haven't seen anything from any of their customers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

also interested in the ecode solution.


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (BucBrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BucBrew* »_also interested in the ecode solution.

check m3togli's thred
its floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Dubhaus Tuning (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*

Forge is always worth waiting for!







Their products are top notch and just because they haven't posted here doesn't mean they are staying quiet, they may not have seen the thread yet. They get pretty busy, so be patient.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Dubhaus Tuning)*

Look for more information from us soon.


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay! soon is a very relative term though.


----------



## kdagher (May 27, 2006)

How soon ??


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

NOW=Never Or Whenever


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*

I asked my shop to contact them. Forge responded that they hope to have it for sale by Waterfest at the latest (3rd week of July)


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (kayaker10)*

It's coming guys, all the R&D will be well worth it!!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (kayaker10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kayaker10* »_I asked my shop to contact them. Forge responded that they hope to have it for sale by Waterfest at the latest (3rd week of July)

Guess I better camp out the night before...these things will go like hotcakes!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Yes, I recall speaking to Jeremy about it yesterday.
I tried to make it clear that the tentative Waterfest deadline was an absolute latest date that we were preparing for. We will do everything in our power to release it before then. The sooner the better, obviously. 
We have no intention of keeping anyone waiting longer than is absolutely necessary to ensure that we offer the best possible product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

i dont mind waiting, as i cant afford it yet kekek


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_It's coming guys, all the R&D will be well worth it!!
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

A price range would be a good start. Gotta save up if it's $$


----------



## axthomson (Jul 8, 2006)

its probably gonna be around 250 dollars from what ive been hearing. alot of r and d is going into it. it'll be worth the wait from what i hear from testers.


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

this is like waiting for my wheels to show up at my front door...
i have no idea when... 
one day im going to get the call they want money... and bam... give it a week...


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (SnowboarderX216)*

At least you are near the source. I bet it'll be months before the local dealer imports these. Always have been, always will be... I guess I'll make the Forge website my homepage wishing for an online order before the stock runs out. The price sounds good taking into consideration that the MTM valve costs just about the same and it's just an improved stock one.


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (MPower_this!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPower_this!* »_At least you are near the source. I bet it'll be months before the local dealer imports these. Always have been, always will be... I guess I'll make the Forge website my homepage wishing for an online order before the stock runs out. The price sounds good taking into consideration that the MTM valve costs just about the same and it's just an improved stock one.

The source is Forge UK mate


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

so what is this thing supposed to do? i know its a dv valve, but what is so special about it?
and projected cost is 250? wow


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_so what is this thing supposed to do? i know its a dv valve, but what is so special about it?
and projected cost is 250? wow

it doesnt break like the stock one and theres some other stuff too. it's been posted countless times.


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

no plastic diaphram to break + the testers have said it seems to hold boost better to the red line. thats enough for me!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
it doesnt break like the stock one and theres some other stuff too. it's been posted countless times.

mine hasnt broken yet.. but then again im only at 350 miles.. and i dont have a boost gauge to tell.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_
mine hasnt broken yet.. but then again im only at 350 miles.. and i dont have a boost gauge to tell.

neither has mine and i'm almost at 10k. but it's broken on atleast 75% of chipped cars and plenty of stock cars as well. some people have had multiple failures of different revised stock versions of the DV as well.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

18,xxx miles, still on original valve...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

My stock DV just failed.. about 2.3k chipped miles on the car.. i pulled the trigger and got the eurocode DV.. works great so far. CEL is gone. Power is back and fells better than ever.

JT


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x9t* »_My stock DV just failed.. about 2.3k chipped miles on the car.. i pulled the trigger and got the eurocode DV.. works great so far. CEL is gone. Power is back and fells better than ever.

JT

CEL may be gone but i can guarantee you still have codes


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

My Diaphram ripped but I never got any engine light or error codes.


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_My Diaphram ripped but I never got any engine light or error codes.

that was how it was when mine went with my old 1.8T. The first time it went, codes and cel. second time, no cel.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (2.0Tgti)*

Let me check my calendar....
NOPE....dog gone it...... it's end of April, what a bimbo I am, I thought it was end of MAY. Umm...I had my calender flip to the wrong month....oh well 3 - 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Will the forge replacement need another hose run or just plug into the current location with current connections? I know the ecode you need a vac hose or something...don't really want to do that.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

it will need a vaccum source.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (CtGTi77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CtGTi77* »_it will need a vaccum source.

No, it won't.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

this needs to come out asap. i am not getting chipped till I install an aftermarket DV first.


----------



## microdol-x (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

no vacuum source needed. it plugs in to electronics just as the factory valve does.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_For personal reasons I do not do business with e-code anylonger

I'm wondering if David had anything to do with this.
He's absolutely great with customer service.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (microdol-x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microdol-x* »_no vacuum source needed. it plugs in to electronics just as the factory valve does.









Thanks guys, that's what I was looking for.
Getting chipped tomorrow AM. I hope I can hold out long enough for the Forge before I blow my stock DV. I don't want to go ECode but I'm not wasting money on another stock.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (microdol-x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microdol-x* »_no vacuum source needed. it plugs in to electronics just as the factory valve does.









Are you absolutely sure about that?
I think it might be both.


----------



## ed j (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok, it's May 01. A release date should be available instead of "coming real soon" or so on.
A pre-release sale would be great.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

bump because i need this.


----------



## CtGTi77 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
No, it won't.









i was under the impression that the "forge solution" will be a manual DV controlled by an electronic solenoid that is plugged into/controlled by the stock wiring harness. if that is the case it will need a vaccum source even though the electronic solenoid controls when the valve sees that vaccum. maybe i misunderstood.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

It's a manual-type (piston style) diverter valve that is electrically actuated from the stock harness. I got a ride in a car with one and was told by the driver (Nick at NAMotorsports) that this is what it is.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (CtGTi77)*

You guys are heading in the right direction, but not exactly!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You guys are heading in the right direction, but not exactly!









Oh, oh! I know, I know!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

i don't really care to know the mechanics of it right now. i trust the people at forge.
i just hope it works, and keeps working.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

All I care about are 2 things...
1) IT WORKS!
2) No additional wiring, hoses, etc...If they can pull that off...I'd be stoked.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Oh, oh! I know, I know!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

or do you


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

Note to Forge:
Please make a bunch of these so all us mkV GTI/GLI/Jetta/Passat/Eos/A3/A4/TT owners can buy one.
Thank You 
Sincerely,
All the 2.0T owners in the Universe


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Oh, oh! I know, I know!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x 2


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_All I care about are 2 things...
1) IT WORKS!
2) No additional wiring, hoses, etc...If they can pull that off...I'd be stoked.

3) doesnt cost an arm and a leg


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*

soon very soon


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

If you can beat the self-determined May 28 deadline, then you have done well.


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (355890)*

Bump for luck, Forge you out there?


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

hurry up.
i want this now.
hopefully i'll be quick enough to jump in on the 1st batch.


----------



## OettyA3 (Feb 26, 2007)

i want i want i want


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (BucBrew)*

we are here


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

good to know, i guess.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gearhardt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gearhardt* »_Note to Forge:
Please make a bunch of these so all us mkV GTI/GLI/Jetta/Passat/Eos/A3/A4/TT owners can buy one.


Hehe, lol "EOS owner" it should read. I'm probably the only one out there following this thread.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
Hehe, lol "EOS owner" it should read. I'm probably the only one out there following this thread.

No I am watching it for my mom as well


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
Hehe, lol "EOS owner" it should read. I'm probably the only one out there following this thread.

The kittenzz would like to have eos. Only eos they haves is on camera bodies.


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_
Hehe, lol "EOS owner" it should read. I'm probably the only one out there following this thread.

LOL, see you aren't alone, juicedVR6 is watching also.








How do you like the Eos so far? It must be nice to hit a button and have an instant drop-top! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My wife and I would have probably bought one, but we got the A3 before the Eos was released.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Gearhardt)*

I bet I get my 335 before this becomes available.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_I bet I get my 335 before this becomes available.









What does that mean? Last I think I read, you were selling your car. 
Hmmm, I wonder if the 335 [frame] can tow a boat.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
What does that mean? Last I think I read, you were selling your car. 


It means that everybody's been waiting so long for this thing that people are going to change cars before it finally comes out.
You're correct. I did sell my car and my 335i is on its way.
So, like I said, I bet I get my 335 before this comes out.








It will most likely be in June. If I'm wrong then I'll stand by it, but it's not looking good that this is going to hit the shelves any time soon.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gearhardt)*

Pretty impressed actually. It's got a decent choice of engines which is a first for VW convertibles and the top is very well designed. I've had more trouble with VW techs who knew nothing about the car than actual trouble with the car. The one downside to trying to speed this car up is that once you toss the roof in the trunk you lose a lot of weight on the front wheels and those OEM tires get to spinning real fast. I think design constraints are going to keep this from getting 4 wheel drive but as far as convertibles go in the surrounding price range this car can't be beat.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_I did sell my car and my 335i is on its way.

Good for you. Now go be snarky on some bimmer forum instead.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
Good for you. Now go be snarky on some bimmer forum instead.

I'm not being snarky. I'm just bringing up what everybody else is most likely holding back. How long has this been? How long have people been testing these out?
Here's the thing, people have been testing this out for a while now and they've all said wonderful things about it, but yet there has been no input from Forge with an ETA. My assumptions indicate that there's a problem because why else would there be the long wait if everything's fine? Don't say becuase they want to do more tests. If the product is working fine for this long then there would be no reason to do more tests.
I mean, come on. Forge kept saying, "pretty soon, pretty soon," and look how long it's been.
The Forge followers came in to my thread and started posting up their assumptions about how the ecode dv was so bad but yet there hasn't been one person that has indicated a problem.
I'm still standing by what I said. IMO, this will not be available to people in June, and if it is, then I hope everyone gets what they've dreamed of.


----------



## gee tea eye V (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

hey i got an awesome idea!!! lets get this thread locked too! i love looking for new forge threads everyday!!!









but seriously lets keep this thread on topic, im tired of reading crappy debates, thanks
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to forge im waiting and whenever it comes out it will be a fantastic product im sure.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_came in to my thread and started posting up their assumptions about how the ecode dv was so bad but yet there hasn't been one person that has indicated a problem


You yourself admitted to DTCs being stored with the ecode setup. So have other users. A number of people have reported issues recently. Maybe you've been too busy worrying about your BMW to notice. Honestly, I don't understand why it even matters to you anymore. But let's keep it on topic. We all already know the ecode setup sucks (unless you like DTCs and compressor surge).


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
But let's keep it on topic. 















Yeah please don't get this locked.
...on a side note (in a "staying on topic way"), I went on the local BMW Ultimate Drive last month and drove a 335i among some others. It's a nice car, I liked the engine (it was an auto...), but it felt like a much larger car. What do I know though?









EDIT: LOL in having found the irony. 



_Modified by GotHerFast at 11:49 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

I really wish EurodealerTX would chime in here. The last thread about E-code "FIX" was most certainly an admission of a problem with softcodes...
Dude why are you still here? I just dont understand what you get out of rattling sabers in thread that you have no interest in


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
You yourself admitted to DTCs being stored with the ecode setup. So have other users. A number of people have reported issues recently. Maybe you've been too busy worrying about your BMW to notice. Honestly, I don't understand why it even matters to you anymore. But let's keep it on topic. We all already know the ecode setup sucks (unless you like DTCs and compressor surge).

After driving around with this the whole time I never had a CEL thrown. The only thing I admitted was when using the vag com, I would get an error message that indicated that there was an error with the circuitry. This indicated that the relay switch that gets plugged into the OEM dv plug wasn't working. That's it. The one thing that i will admit to not working is the relay switch. So, since I was getting these error codes, I wanted to try something to see if it was the ecode dv that was malfunctioning or was it just the stupid plug?
I unplugged the relay and plugged the OEM dv in, and zip tied the dv to something while leaving the ecode setup installed. Now the ECU thinks that the stock dv is still attached and working like it should, but it is actually the ecode dv attached and doing all the work. I drove around with it like this for a couple days and guess what? No error codes.
What does this prove? The ecode does not suck and is perfectly fine. 
BTW, why did you contact me about the ecode setup? Maybe you were having codes thrown yourself using the forge solution.
Weren't you one of the guinea pigs?


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Dude why are you still here? I just dont understand what you get out of rattling sabers in thread that you have no interest in









Because it's time for people to hear the truth, and I have no problems with stirring things up for the benefit of other members. These forums should help people understand what is actually going on without all of the politics.
Talking about somebody chiming in, how about Forge?
I'm sure their green banner will pop up anytime now and tell people "Any day now."
How about the truth? All of the members here deserve it.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

Ok well I feel like I will be able to differentiate the truth from a bogus product...Infact that is what I have been doing all this time while the e-code kit was on the market and the forge kit is going through the proper R&D. Im not trying to get into a fap war with you man. 
You are not winning anyone over with this jonny come lately bit. What do you have to gain from "Enlightening" the members of this board. I know i dont have anymore adimiration or respect for you because you have take up this campaign.
You are really not accomplishing anything by being petty and imposing some idea of politics or banner advertisers taking advantage of the situation. Great the E--code kit is out there if you want it. The forge isnt...Its simple either you have patience or you need a solution pronto. There is no revelation to be had here
Enjoy your BMW and move along
Plz leave this thread alone enough of them have gone down to this type of bickering




_Modified by Rub-ISH at 9:39 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_relay switch

LOL, you don't even know what you're talking about!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Relay switch, yeah..... there's no relay there buddy. When you have some actual technical knowledge of what is going on, then you're allowed to comment.










_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_BTW, why did you contact me about the ecode setup?

I told you why I contacted you when I contacted you. Someone else with the setup was showing codes, and asking me about it. I was curious to see if other people with the ecode setup had the same code. After asking a number of people, I found a bunch of people with ecode setup throwing codes... including people who had the OEM DV plugged in and zip-tied in the engine bay. Which, yet again, shows the problem to not be electric. The ECU is detecting boost when there shouldn't be, and as a result it can see the valve isn't functioning properly. The code it throws on almost every car is the same... "N249... *mechanical malfunction*"
Forge said the product is in production, what else do you want?
Take the fanboi act to the bimmerworld forums, maybe it'll make you some friends over there.


_Modified by digitalhippie at 12:46 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
Because it's time for people to hear the truth, and I have no problems with stirring things up for the benefit of other members. These forums should help people understand what is actually going on without all of the politics.
Talking about somebody chiming in, how about Forge?
I'm sure their green banner will pop up anytime now and tell people "Any day now."
How about the truth? All of the members here deserve it.

what truth would that be? the mechanical e-code valve that thnrows soft codes and doesnt work correctly, or a forge valve that works electronically, and mechanically and doesnt throw any soft codes, and if you want you coulf get the adjustable spacer and switch it from recirc to VTA. what other truth is out there?? 
how about mike said a few days ago that it was done and they are just waiting for a batch to be made so people can actually buy them and have them shipped same day.
they cant just shut down production for every other car they make products for and only work on the 2.0T FSI DV for 2-3 days. forge isnt some small tuner shop only focused on newer dubs in the US. they make products for lots of cars and the HQ is over in the UK and all the products/changes must go to the uk for approval/manufacturing before they can be sent back to the US. it probably hasnt even been a week since the design has been "completed" then they need to machine 350+ units then assemble and box them all up and ship some to the US. not to mention monday was a UK holiday so nothing was getting done.
they're also working on a formal release thread with data logs and lots of other information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh e-code oh e-code, oh forge oh forge. let's call up APR get them in the mix and have a 3some. we could touch each others DV


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_
oh e-code oh e-code, oh forge oh forge. let's call up APR get them in the mix and have a 3some. we could touch each others DV









HAHAHA that is almost sig worthy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_we could touch each others DV


Woah, didn't know you were into that man. Remind me to stay away from you at the GTGs





























j/k


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
Talking about somebody chiming in, how about Forge?
I'm sure their green banner will pop up anytime now and tell people "Any day now."
How about the truth? All of the members here deserve it.


Selective reading I guess, huh? Information has been posted in a number of threads that are continuously locked as this one is about to be. 
At this point, it's getting quite difficult to keep track of which are still active and contain a given tidbit, so I apologize for not having posted everything in every thread.
Posted on the 3rd of this month:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Production started today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Posted on the 4th of this month:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I would imagine that we could start shipping within the month..... that is attainable.









It's quite obvious that those criticising the delay involved in getting this product to market really don't seem to fully understand the logistics involved in accomplishing such a task. 
Engineering an entirely new product from the ground up that actually works correctly instead of haphazardly throwing together some random universal components that don't work is a much more involved process, so a little credit where credit is due please.








Everyone is quick to judge out of jealousy that they can't have one "right now", yet they would be similarly critical if we released a product prior to completion that subsequently caused issues, and rightfully so in that instance.
Everyone wants to know that they can count on a product that has been thoroughly tested and proven to work, however, and that is exactly what we have done, but it obviously takes time, folks. 
Better to test everything now and get it done right the first time than to have customers doing our R&D for us, right?
As has been previously mentioned, we have been thoroughly testing this part to be able to guarantee with 100% certainty that it works in every way that previous options haven't.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's quite obvious that those criticising the delay involved in getting this product to market really don't seem to fully understand the logistics involved in accomplishing such a task. 
Engineering an entirely new product from the ground up that actually works correctly instead of haphazardly throwing together some random universal components that don't work is a much more involved process, so a little credit where credit is due please.








Everyone is quick to judge out of jealousy that they can't have one "right now", yet they would be similarly critical if we released a product prior to completion that subsequently caused issues, and rightfully so in that instance.
Everyone wants to know that they can count on a product that has been thoroughly tested and proven to work, however, and that is exactly what we have done, but it obviously takes time, folks. 
Better to test everything now and get it done right the first time than to have customers doing our R&D for us, right?
As has been previously mentioned, we have been thoroughly testing this part to be able to guarantee with 100% certainty that it works in every way that previous options haven't. 


yessirrr.

where are all the people waiting to buy APR's/VF's BT kit you dont see them bitching and moaning every day. maybe they want it tested correctly before they slap it on and have catastrophic engine failure.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

^^^^ true


----------



## DanGB (Jul 23, 2006)

Ive been to Forge and the fact is is that it is a small production facility with a few guys machining and hand welding all of the parts with tender loving care, not just some large manufacturing facility who dont give a damn about the quality, so be prepared to wait a few weeks for this quanity, it will be a great product. Also remember how many other products they are producing at the same time, have a look on the website, they only have certain capacity.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DanGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DanGB* »_Ive been to Forge and the fact is is that it is a small production facility with a few guys machining and hand welding all of the parts with *tender loving care*.

how much hp does this add? probably at least 19.
keep it up forge. is there some sort of notification list we could sign up for?
i don't have any problem checking vortex everyday, its just a thought.
maybe you could send people dv updates via text message.








edit: score for page four.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 8:21 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Yes! Anyone that wishes to be included in our notification list can email [email protected] and I will add you to the list, this may not "guarantee" that you get one of the first batch as that will come down to how many are in line ahead of you, but it can't hurt








Seriously, it'll help us all out.

_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
how much hp does this add? probably at least 19.
keep it up forge. is there some sort of notification list we could sign up for?
i don't have any problem checking vortex everyday, its just a thought.
maybe you could send people dv updates via text message.








edit: score for page four.

_Modified by adROCK319 at 8:21 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## lslugz (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

email has been sent.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
LOL, you don't even know what you're talking about!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Relay switch, yeah..... there's no relay there buddy. When you have some actual technical knowledge of what is going on, then you're allowed to comment.










I said relay instead of resister. You can make fun of me all you want, but you knew exactly what I was talking about. 
I didn't come into this thread to start advertising another product. I just wanted to make a statement about when this was going to be available to the public. 

_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Take the fanboi act to the bimmerworld forums, maybe it'll make you some friends over there.


I still don't understand this fanboi thing. Are you implying that I'm an ecode groupie or something? Well, I'm far from it. Go back in this thread and read my comment about the customer service. Research my posts and you will see an objective point of view with the testing that I've done ranging from dyno results to the diverter valve.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (lslugz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lslugz* »_email has been sent.

times two.


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

The list is growing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....machines are working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , metal is being cut







, things are happening







....despite the nay sayers


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Email sent, thanks boss!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_Email sent, thanks boss!


You got it guys! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_Pretty impressed actually. It's got a decent choice of engines which is a first for VW convertibles and the top is very well designed. I've had more trouble with VW techs who knew nothing about the car than actual trouble with the car. The one downside to trying to speed this car up is that once you toss the roof in the trunk you lose a lot of weight on the front wheels and those OEM tires get to spinning real fast. I think design constraints are going to keep this from getting 4 wheel drive but as far as convertibles go in the surrounding price range this car can't be beat.

You know I didn't even think about that regarding the Eos! The weight distribution must change with the top down. It's a very well designed piece of equipment, but it can't be very light. But the safety factor is worth it IMO, and I'm sure you agree. Hopefully when you 'upgrade' to a set of stickier tires you will get some more traction. The 2.0T has plenty of torque down low, and I can imagine the extra wheelspin you get from all-season tires.


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (Gearhardt)*

email sent, can't wait for the finished product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_
I said relay instead of resister. You can make fun of me all you want, but you knew exactly what I was talking about. 
I didn't come into this thread to start advertising another product. I just wanted to make a statement about when this was going to be available to the public. 
I still don't understand this fanboi thing. Are you implying that I'm an ecode groupie or something? Well, I'm far from it. Go back in this thread and read my comment about the customer service. Research my posts and you will see an objective point of view with the testing that I've done ranging from dyno results to the diverter valve.


Just go away...K thanks


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Just go away...K thanks









I like this guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

email addy sent


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can I get on that list


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Can I get on that list









lol, right, me too


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

Both of you are real Jerks...


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Both of you are real Jerks...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_









especially you


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
especially you









Yeah Give him hell


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

Don't worry Angel i will be there tomorrow


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Forge Motorsport* »_....machines are working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , metal is being cut







, things are happening









Pictures of the production line? You can pixelate the 'naughty bits' so the 'naysayers' can't see the actual valve


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Pictures of the production line? You can pixelate the 'naughty bits' so the 'naysayers' can't see the actual valve










In vortex style... should I assume you want video clips, sound clips, and logs from the production equipment too?


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hkysk8r07* »_

yessirrr.

where are all the people waiting to buy APR's/VF's BT kit you dont see them bitching and moaning every day. maybe they want it tested correctly before they slap it on and have catastrophic engine failure.



Umm...probably more so because how many people want/can afford a BT Kit compared to a new DV?
Either way, bitching doesn't help anything. It will be here when it's ready. Enough said.


----------



## Izzy GTI (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_
Just go away...K thanks









I have no idea why people are bashing on M3toGLI?








Because he had an E-Code setup and had no issues with it, because he speaks more intelligently than 90% of the group, because he takes the time to write a well written and insightful review (whether you agree or not), you hate on him?
I don't care if you're riding Forge's or any other companies 8----D, but don't bash on others just because their opinions aren't in line with yours. That's just stupid.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
lol, right, me too

just ship about 10 to this guys i think we got enough people for a mini group buy/install day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gee tea eye V (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Hkysk8r07)*

email addy sent as well
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif forge


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (gee tea eye V)*

send em in [email protected]


----------



## electricme (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

Email sent!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
In typical vortex style... should I assume you want video clips, sound clips, and logs from the production equipment too?
















Easily done!
Yes, these are the actual valves being machined on the Mazak's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









i love it!


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think I'm gonna cry, this is the first peak we have had with these things!


----------



## Forge Motorsport (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

We told you did'nt we







.......yes we did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are in progress


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Forge Motorsport)*

*drool*
You wanna loan me that machine for a bit??


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_In vortex style... should I assume you want video clips, sound clips, and logs from the production equipment too?















You forgot "core samples of the billet" and "DNA analysis of the machine operators"









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Easily done!
Yes, these are the actual valves being machined on the Mazak's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 
Awesome! When I was a kid I saw someone doing metal lathing (real manual lathe, not CNC) and thought it was the coolest thing. We all want inexpensive parts, but equipment like that to make quality stuff is $$$$$$$ (or ££££££, since it's being done in the UK).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*

Next week we'll post up some more revealing pics







Stay tuned my friends.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tease


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Next week we'll post up some more revealing pics







Stay tuned my friends.

The kittenzz can't wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Easily done!
Yes, these are the actual valves being machined on the Mazak's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









so THAT'S the secret...you use mint ice cream instead of water. tricky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gee tea eye V (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Pimpalicious316)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpalicious316* »_
so THAT'S the secret...you use mint ice cream instead of water. tricky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









LMAO!!!!


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (gee tea eye V)*

If you'll let us photograph it, we'll fly you to the UK so you can stick your tongue in there and taste it!


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pics, look at that thing shred metal


----------



## Torkles (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you'll let us photograph it, we'll fly you to the UK so you can stick your tongue in there and taste it!









In!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you'll let us photograph it, we'll fly you to the UK so you can stick your tongue in there and taste it!









would we get a free forge valve by doing so


----------



## Gearhardt (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_
would we get a free forge valve by doing so









+1 Forge DV 
-1 Tongue
Sounds like a fair trade-off


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (juicedvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juicedvr6* »_Tease

You know better than that


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got a good laugh out of those teaser pics.







Good one.....


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (Davespeed)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

still excited.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_End of MAY.










Well I guess I was to ambitious. Let me try again....June 15....then I should be


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_

Well I guess I was to ambitious. Let me try again....June 15....then I should be









i say the 3rd week of June....


----------



## BucBrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Id settle for some hands on reports by the end of may.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (AbtSportsline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtSportsline* »_
i say the 3rd week of June....

The 15th is the 3rd week.....ok then, it is the first day of the 3rd week, I will give you the other 6 days.


----------



## juicedvr6 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (355890)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3237511


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3toGLI* »_I bet I get my 335 before this becomes available.









Well, I'll be the first to say that I lost the bet.
I'm still waiting for the new ride and Forge came out with their DV.
It looks like people are happy with it.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

Maybe we'll even release our 335 valves before you get your car!


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe we'll even release our 335 valves before you get your car!









Are you making BOVs or DVs for the 335?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (M3toGLI)*

DV's first. Atmo valves are a maybe.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DV's first. Atmo valves are a maybe.

Good because I hat the sound of the BOVs.


----------



## M3toGLI (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Maybe we'll even release our 335 valves before you get your car!









So did you come out with the 335 valves yet. If not, I beat you.















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291815


----------

